# top 3 artificials for bluegills



## WINative

What are your top three artificials for bluegill fishining?

I plan to do more gill fishing this season and I'm looking for some ideas.

Best,
JM


----------



## Big Daddy

1. Black or gold ant tipped with maggot or waxworm

2. 1/64oz lead head jig w/ 1 inch purple or lime green twister tail (DEADLY in Spring)

3. plain 1/64 oz lead head jig tipped wacky with a waxworm


----------



## ocdfishguy

Big daddy, the ant you were talking about is it one of thoes micro crank baits? I got 2 grasshoppers, a bee, a craw dad, and what kinda looks like an ant for my birthday last year. I have never tryed them, if so I may have to give them a try.


----------



## peon

i think he is talking about ice fishing tackle being used on softwater...  cause i have ant jigs for icefishing...


----------



## gonefishing8807

a 1/64 once jig with a 1 inch twister in white,purple,yellow, or orange. Orange will catch you alot of nice Red ears thats what my 14 incher came on.

small cranks such as a rebel wee frog

small jerk baits like Rapala Husky Jerks or originals the super small count down is awesome too.


----------



## Big Daddy

The ant jigs, not the cranks...


----------



## Lewzer

Black fly with a red head with no weight on the line and an adjust-a-bubble bobber. Just like fly fishing on a spinning outfit.


----------



## devildog

I don't know exactly what size, but the ultra light rooster tails in orange and black, and the rainbow trout pattern. Both with gold blades. or one inch chartruse twister tail tipped with maggot. You just can't go wrong with a twister tail ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wackyworm

Its a blast catching gills on a small fly rod. I still use my grandfathers "Wonder Rod", a fiberglass wrapped fly rod from Shakespeare from the '50's. Its only like 6' and loads of fun. Use poppers or just about anything.


----------



## legendaryyaj

My twister tail always get bitten off.


----------



## WINative

Thanks for the repiles. Has anyone tried Fish-N-Spin spinnerbaits? I've read good things about them on another site.

JM


----------



## elyfishingmaster

My favorite lure to us for blue gill is the bitsy minnow it also produces bass


----------



## Saildog

My favorite setup if going purely artificial is to take a small floating Rapala and remove the rear treble and snap ring. In its place tie a 6" to 24" piece of 4 pound test mono and on the end of that a small wet fly. The Rapala serves three purposes: one being a casting weight, another being a bluegill attractor and the third being a strike indicator. Fish it very slow in a start-stop manner. If you want to make life easier, add one maggot to the wet fly. You will also pick up the occasion bluegill or even bass on the Rapala.


----------



## BigG

I have some just waiting for my first outing @ Ladue, I,m @ work now but I
will post a picture as soon as I get home.


----------



## BigG

Here's the ants.


----------



## peple of the perch

i like to use ice fishing jigs and woopers i thinlk they r called they look like a shrimpo but a lot bigger vary nice for gills and crappies


----------



## devildog

Whenever I am have a difficult time finding fish or getting a bite I have a trick that has helped me get a few. Using an ultalight rod with four pound test I tie on a very small ice jig or small plain hook I then put two or three split shot 6" above that and tip it with about three maggots. I cast out let it sink to about the bottom and fish it sort of like a carolina rig with short quick pops. This has worked for me alot in deeper water. I think I first started doing this on mogadore, I ended up with several nice perch and a few good gills the first time I tried it on a day that I would have skunked for keepers. Hope tip helps!


----------



## Catslammer

How do you rig those ants? Do you add a small split shot? Do you use a bobber? 

My panfish setup this past year was live bait about 2-3' under a slip bobber. I had an absolute blast!! You never know what you are going to catch. I'm interested in trying some of these artificial setups also.

Thanks.

Catslammer


----------



## Mr. Catfish

Roostertails,beetle spins,and poopers the styro-foam ones.


----------



## marsh

Give these a shot, I always had great luck with these on a sunny day. Rebel Tadfry. They usually hit it as soon as it lands.


----------



## WoodenShips

Black Fly with a slip shot and bobber
Rebel Tiny Wee Crawdad
2" Mr.Twister-white


----------



## steelmagoo

I have great sucess with Bitsy Minnows, either white or firetiger. When trolled very slowly they're an excellent locator lure. Tried Yo Zuri beans, but never did very well.


----------



## Shortdrift

1) A foam bodied rubber legged spider presented with a flyrod.

2) A foam bodied rubber legged spider presented with a flyrod.

3) A foam bodied rubber legged spider presented with a flyrod.

The above minimizes fly selection  but it works.


----------



## dday

ha, very nice Shortdrift. Do you carry multiple sizes and colors though? I made a million of those this fall, I can't wait to use mine!!
DDay


----------



## Shortdrift

I use the light green body with the light brown legs and the black body These two colors seem to work well.


----------



## ncraft150

1. Panther Martin inline spinner
2. Rebel Wee Craw
3. 1" Berkley Powerbait grub

Of course I usually use live bait though.


----------



## jrled

I like gizit jigs1/16oz 1/8oz tipped with power bait maggots, beetle spins ,black and yellow,and the bitsy minnow crankbait. I caught alot of gills last year on jigs and wax worms ,some of them are in my gallery. :G


----------



## billybob7059

berkley grub
Tadfry.
CountDown rapala CD01


----------



## oufisherman

I also caught some bluegill in smaller streams with the Bitsy Minnow and Teeny Craw. The Bitsy Minnow caught a few out of a few ponds also. 
My most consistent bluegill rig is a 1/64 or 1/32 ounce crappie jig from Wal-mart tipped with a wax worm under a bobber. Works everytime in ponds.


----------



## ka4iqd

My favorite is the smallest spoons I can find and I mean small. Second would be the tiny spinners from panther martin but roostertails will do in a pinch. Third would be small minnow type crankbaits in either shad or baby bass.


----------



## BlueMarlin

Small tear drop ice fishing jig tipped with a wax worm.


----------



## tmccunn

I often get them on rooster tails. It ponds I often have them hitting cranks.


----------



## madcrappiekids

I have had great luck with a jig head and a pumpkin seed/chartruse 1" squrmin squirt. 

My son has a small Rapala that judt kills the bluegil. After he tried it the first time, fished it just like it was for bass, he killed them. Got it stuck in the trees and lost it. Had to replace that right away and he bought 3 of them, we have fished it in 5 different lakes and had great luck in clear water.

I will get a pic of it.


----------

